
Show HN: Clout Report – A crowdsourced database of upcoming rappers - patwalls
https://www.clout.report
======
patwalls
Hey HN,

I compiled a list of over one hundred upcoming rappers and used APIs and
scrapers to get over 3,000 total data points.

Sort, filter, and search by:

\- Gender, age, location, record label, and region

\- SoundCloud follower and track count

\- Instagram, twitter, and facebook follower data

\- YouTube subscriber data, plays, and video count

\- Spotify popularity, followers, track count

I think this is particularly useful/monetizable for:

\- record labels looking for new talent

\- concert/entertainment venues that want to gauge the size of the audience of
an artists

\- artists looking to collaborate with other artists

Appreciate any feedback and ideas for new features that could be added.

